

Help Avoid the EU Unitary Patent Disaster - ajb
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/12/help-avoid-the-eu-unitary-patent-disaster/index.htm

======
mtgx
This sounds like a very dangerous situation. The last thing we need in EU is
for all the countries to be as insane as Germany is with IP lawsuits. I'm
starting to really dislike the idea that Germany is at the center of EU.

